# FS: Salt water livestock deal!



## clake (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello,
I am wanting ( trying ) sell a salt a salt water aquarium, that we no longer have time to take care of.
You can name a price for the any of the following items. 
Although I can sell pieces of the list, the livestock has to go first.
I can take any questions about the items if you have at [email protected],

I also have a video of the tank on youtube ( Fish tank for sale - YouTube )

We have for sale:

Livestock:

3 cardinal banggai, breeding
a sailfin tang
1 clown fish
various coral
about 70 lbs of live rock'

Hardware:

70 gal tank
30 gal sump
10gal quarantine tank, with light, and skimmer
LED lighting, with a moon light
2 tank pumps
2 circulating pumps
protein skimmer
various heaters
chiller
digital ph and temperature
standard test kit for saltwater aquariums.
salt, and other chemicals for maintenance.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U have to post a price


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ill take it all for a dollar


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

clake said:


> 3 cardinal banggai, breeding
> a sailfin tang


Wow! Seriously!? I gotta get these guys!!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

This is from the http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...sifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-3084/:: 1) Must Include Price: Seller must include a price when listing items. You cannot be "open to best offer" ...so please add prices asap ...thank you


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

dabandit1 said:


> Ill take it all for a dollar


I'll take all for 2 dollars! lol


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

i pmd you. please check your messages


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Emailed twice. No response


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Prettyshinythings said:


> Emailed twice. No response


Emailed also, no reply.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Looks like he just signed up on Bca on 30 march. He included a email to communicate. Maybe he prefers that. Kinda defeats the purpose of a forum like this but that's just me. A price on the items would be nice tho😜


----------



## BCBigWolf & Pack (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Looks like he just signed up on Bca on 30 march. He included a email to communicate. Maybe he prefers that. Kinda defeats the purpose of a forum like this but that's just me. A price on the items would be nice tho&#55357;&#56860;


I PM'd and emailed the day this was posted and again 2 days later with no response.


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

This guy is a troll lol


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

he changed hes mind to sell hes tank , close threat


----------

